# Eleaf Lemo 2 RTA - Quick Review + Build



## free3dom (16/4/15)

The Lemo 2 has landed - and it's awesome 

What seems like a lifetime ago (it was November 2014), I posted a review on the Eleaf Lemo - I loved it then, and I still do. I still use it to this day. It's definitely proved its worth to me many times over for quality, simplicity, and just a darn good vape all around 

And now, 5 months on, I finally got my hands on one of my most anticipated RTAs, the Eleaf Lemo 2. And it's a goodie, once again 

I don't do nearly enough hardware reviews but since I did the first one, I'm back for another round 

I'll do it the same as the previous one (two posts, with my thoughts at the end of the second post) - so without further ado, here we go 

Included in the box is all the usual suspects - however, unlike the original, this one now ships with 2x pads of Japanese cotton  The rest are spare o-rings and seals, some wire (unknown type/origin), and a screwdriver. No spare glass tank unfortunately 



Some views of the tank...it's quite good looking IMO - note that there are two airflow slits, one on each side 




And here it is disassembled (except for the RBA section - see the second post for that)




Some closeups of the RBA deck with the factory installed coil (a 0.55 Ohm on mine). The cotton was a bit much for my tastes so I yanked it out 




This is the bottom of the RBA section, which shows the airflow holes that lead up to the hole below the coil - there are 4 holes of that size (one on each side) so there's good airflow. These can probably be drilled a bit larger if desired 



This is the base part which the RBA section (above) screws into - the airflow is also on this part. This was the only part that was noticeably dirty, as can be seen in the picture - not sure what it was all about, but I'd strongly advise a "strip and dip" before use 



And this is the top cap (above the glass) with the new fill hole - the outer section slides to open/close the fill hole. Notice in the second image how "deep" the top cap is - this hides quite a bit of the liquid in the tank after filling. And it doesn't leak because you fill it on it's side and close the hole before turning it right side up - there's a picture in the box  It's a nice big fill hole and I've even used droppers to fill it with no spilling (just a bit of juice where the dropper makes contact).




The installed coil read a resistance of 0.55 Ohms



Before rebuilding I gave the factory coil a go, just adding my own wick to it - I'll go into more detail in the second post (when I rebuild) - standard stuff though, no different from the original Lemo 




Filled up - just a test fill because I was skeptical about the coil 



And finally, a comparison shot of the Lemo 2 (left) and the original Lemo (right) - the Lemo 2 is considerably smaller (even 22mm vs 23mm in diameter) - and, in my option, a much better looking device 



The included coil fared pretty well, much better than the one included with the original Lemo, but I was very eager to rebuild it so I just yanked it out and got down to business 

To be continued...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## free3dom (16/4/15)

The RBA deck of the Lemo 2 is virtually identical to that of the original Lemo...and so, building for it is basically exactly the same. The only difference is that it seems to be using one of the newer type of insulators (the brown ones) - seems the SubTank melting insulator debacle has had a ripple effect 

Let's dive into the details of building it 

I made a spaced coil with the following specs: 26G Kanthal, 2.5mm ID, 6wraps - came out as 0.82 Ohm



Here is the RBA deck disassembled, with a little blue scewdriver for size comparison 
Also a top view showing the airflow hole nicely.




Installed the coil through the post holes (standard stuff) and a nice top view of the positioning after clipping the excess leads.




Measuring resistance and firing to test it out...glowing nicely




Wicking has been an issue for some, so I thought I'd do a bit more thorough section on it. I measured around a 9mm wide strip of Japanese cotton (which is 6cm long), then removed the top/bottom parts (not pictured).




Fed it through the coil (it was just loose enough to move, but with some resistance). Then I trimmed the ends as pictured - just a bit wider than the base (it could even have been a bit shorter, but the Lemo 2 is just as forgiving as the original and it turned out perfect).




Screwed on the base section and pulled up the leads - you can also leave the cotton and cut it at this point but I've gotten used to cutting it first. Either way works fine, and this is about the length you want it (or a bit shorter). Then just tuck the ends down onto the deck loosely.




Juice up the wick and then (as in the 2nd+3rd images) gently push the wick towards the deck on each side until the juice holes are clearly visible - don't push too hard just keep gently pushing it towards the deck (add more juice if needed).





And that's it...wicked and ready. Just screw the top chimney section onto the bottom part, put the glass in place, and screw the top part onto it (making sure the glass section fits into it).




Hard part is over, now you just need to fill it up - and this is where the Lemo 2 really shines. Before filling you need to close off the airflow (very important, and yet I seem to have forgotten to take a picture  ). Once that is done, you can just hold onto the glass section and turn the top part counter clockwise to open the fill hole. Now lay the device on it's side with the fill hole pointing upwards and fill it up with your favourite juice - do not fill it 100%, leave a little bit of space. Also, be careful as sometimes, depending on the bottle/dropper used, the hole can become a blocked (especially with thicker juices) if you fill too fast - just blow into the hole when this happens, before continuing to fill 




Once you are filled up close the fill hole again before opening the airflow (or you may get some leaking). Then open the airflow (to taste) and it's ready to vape. Repeat these last two steps for each refill and you are good to go - truly painless refilling on the go 




And here's it is, ready to vape 



So what is the Lemo 2 like in use? In a word, amazing! 

Flavour is improved over the original - it's some of the best flavour from an RTA IMO 

The airflow is about on par with the SubTank Mini but it can close off more due to the fact that the aiflrow "slit" can be adjusted smoothly, unlike the ST that has predefined "airflow settings" 

The device looks really good to me, but aesthetics are very personal so some may disagree. It's a really nice size though, closer to the Lemo Drop than the Lemo, and the 22mm just works so much better on a wide variety of devices 

One more quick note...the area between the glass and the RBA section is very small, and once your juice level reaches the top of it you are basically out of juice - this last bit goes really fast, which makes the tank look a bit thirsty, but it really doesn't use any more juice than the original, as the juice channels are basically the same size. Just be aware that the level differs from the original and while you may think you have enough juice left it may not actually be the case 

Pros:

(Every pro of the original Lemo still applies)
Tool-less and effortless filling (*New)

Decent juice capacity (slightly reduced from the Lemo, about on par with the Lemo Drop)
Great flavour
Great airflow
Does not leak
Easy to build, very forgiving with regards to wicking

Great quality
Great packaging

Price
Cons:

No spare glass in the box - this is my main gripe with the device, even though personally I've never needed a spare glass, it would have been nice if it were included

Slightly reduced juice capacity - I'll note this but for me the size is perfect, 5ml in the original was a bit much for me, but others may see it as a negative
Single coil device - I love this fact, but for those that want a dual coil device, this is not for you (para coils do work perfectly though) 

Non-adjustable 510 pin - but this seems to be the norm
Struggling to come up with negatives for this tank 
Final thoughts and verdict...this is a perfect 10/10 for me...every "issue" with the original was addressed and improved and there really isn't a better tank on the market IMO 

I'd highly recommend this tank for anyone who likes a nice relaxing vape full of flavour and a tank that is mostly trouble free

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Jakey (16/4/15)

Thanks for the effort @free3dom. If I hadnt already bought one, this would have pushed me to getting one for sure

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (16/4/15)

Jakey said:


> Thanks for the effort @free3dom. If I hadnt already bought one, this would have pushed me to getting one for sure



Thanks bud...just updated the second post, so now there's even more info to validate your purchase


----------



## TylerD (16/4/15)

Wow! Awesome @free3dom ! Now that was a "quick" review! Respect!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (16/4/15)

Absolutely brilliant
Thanks for all the effort @free3dom !
You write so well and your pics are superb. 

I loved that!

Will definitely be getting this tank now

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (16/4/15)

Thanks for a brilliant review @free3dom great pictures and very thorough.

Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (16/4/15)

Damn, you have pushed me over the edge. Thanks for great work, as always.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (16/4/15)

wow @free3dom 
i dont think anyone can do a better review than that. Im hopefully getting my lemo 2 today 
only thing that disappoints me is that its better suited for single coil build options.
thanks for the time and effort put into this review

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Keith Milton (16/4/15)

I will be getting my Eleaf Lemo2 on Friday, and by the looks of the pics from @free3dom, i am going to enjoy this Tank, as much as i am enjoying my Sub Tank Mini ( Go To Tank )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (16/4/15)

Spectacular review @free3dom , thank you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (16/4/15)

Great review and tutorial @free3dom , almost made me get one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## El Capitan (16/4/15)

Man, this is just pushing me closer and closer to pulling the trigger!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## picautomaton (24/6/15)

This is my first coil build ever. I used the wire supplied with the tank around a 3mm screwdriver and was a +-10cm length as per the instructions. It shows 0.6ohm on the iStick 30. The wick used is the cotton supplied in the pack (organic cotton me thinks), I removed the top and bottom layers to get to the nice soft stuff between. I'm enjoying the vape with Ruthless Sherbae (orangy type flavour, got the flu so not quite getting the full flavour).

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## free3dom (24/6/15)

picautomaton said:


> View attachment 29967
> This is my first coil build ever. I used the wire supplied with the tank around a 3mm screwdriver and was a +-10cm length as per the instructions. It shows 0.6ohm on the iStick 30. The wick used is the cotton supplied in the pack (organic cotton me thinks), I removed the top and bottom layers to get to the nice soft stuff between. I'm enjoying the vape with Ruthless Sherbae (orangy type flavour, got the flu so not quite getting the full flavour).



Beautiful coiling, nicely done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (24/6/15)

picautomaton said:


> View attachment 29967
> This is my first coil build ever. I used the wire supplied with the tank around a 3mm screwdriver and was a +-10cm length as per the instructions. It shows 0.6ohm on the iStick 30. The wick used is the cotton supplied in the pack (organic cotton me thinks), I removed the top and bottom layers to get to the nice soft stuff between. I'm enjoying the vape with Ruthless Sherbae (orangy type flavour, got the flu so not quite getting the full flavour).



That is one stunning symmetrically spaced coil! and first try 'nogal', I am impressed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

